

Canvas Pinball - coderdude
http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Graphics/CanvasPinball/default.html

======
grstearns
The only thing I miss from the 95-XP days is Space Cadet Pinball. Oh well, new
iPad next week and Pinball HD will totally make up for it

~~~
pasbesoin
I'd forgotten about Pinball. Thanks for a nice 10 minute break!

